# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Dojenje i farbanje kose

## sretna

Smijem li farbati kosu dok dojim Martu (ima samo mjesec i pol)?????

----------


## ninni

:? a zašto ne bi smjela????? :?

----------


## sretna

Pa čitala sam da u trudnoći nije dobro farbati kosu pa pretpostavljam da se to odnosi i na dojenje

----------


## ninni

ja sam se uredno farbala i u trudnoći i za vrijeme dojenja i ne vidim nikakav problem u tome, niti je problema ili loših posljedica bilo 8)

----------


## Zorana

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=22788

----------


## ninni

a joooj, kad bi krenuli analizirat sve što dnevno unosimo u organizam, od hrane do kozmetike... bojim se di bi došli.
 osim toga, ja stavljam svijetle pramenove i boje, pa nisam toliko ugrožena 8)

----------


## manal

zar je ovo jedino o dojenju i farbanju? samo to mi pretražnik izbaci. da malo podignem, pretpostavljam da se može ali i da ipak nešto možda dođe u mlijeko, al zanima me koliko vas ima ofarbanih dojilica, ili koliko ste se dugo suzdržavale od farbanja   :Razz:  ja bi se malo osvježila

----------


## Pepita

Ma ne vjerujem...kad bi boja bila štetna za bebu, nama bi vjerojatno glava bila ispržena od kemije   :Grin:

----------


## apricot

Evo što kaže LLLI:




> According to the BREASTFEEDING ANSWER BOOK, published by La Leche League International, no evidence exists that the nursing mother's use of hair-care products, such as hair dyes and permanents, has any effect on her breastfeeding baby. When a mother uses hair-care products, some of the chemicals will be absorbed through her skin. If her scalp is healthy and intact, less will be absorbed than if the skin on her scalp is scratched or abraded.


iliti:

Nije primijećeno da preljevi i boje za kosu imaju ikakav utjecaj na dijete koje doji. 
Kada majka koristi prozvode za njegu kose, neke kemikalije će se apsorbirati kroz kožu. Ako je koža vlasišta zdrava i neoštećena, apsorpcija će biti manja nego ako je koža izgrebana i oštećena.

----------


## manal

odlično! hvala! onda samo još da stignem do frizera!   :Grin:

----------


## ninet

Ako nemas sijedih preporucujem ti boje bez amonijaka. Zbog tebe, ne zbog bebe.  :Grin:

----------

